# Eclipse autom.KOnstruktor mit setter erstellen?



## diel2001 (5. Sep 2008)

Hallo
gibt es eine Möglichkeit das man einstellen kann , dass Eclipse automatisch vorhandene Setter mit in
den Konstruktor erstellt???


Danke schonmal für die Antwort


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2008)

Wie bitte?


----------



## byte (5. Sep 2008)

Source (ALT + SHIFT + S) -> Generate Constructor using Fields  :?:


----------



## SlaterB (5. Sep 2008)

ja, aber gesucht ist wohl kein Konstruktor

public Test(String st) {
this.st = st;
}

sondern

public Test(String st) {
setSt(st);
}


----------



## diel2001 (5. Sep 2008)

> Source (ALT + SHIFT + S) -> Generate Constructor using Fields icon_question.gif


Das kenne ich auch aber ich möchte es nicht so haben : 



```
public Test(String st) {
this.st = st;
}
```

sonder so :


```
public Test(String st) {
setSt(st);
}
```
[/code]


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2008)

leg dir ein Template an


----------



## diel2001 (5. Sep 2008)

würde ich frage wenn ich es selber könnte 

 :lol: 

Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen was ich da rein schreiben soll???


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2008)

Schau dir die Eclipse definierten Templates an, dann wirst du schon sehen wie die Syntax ist. Ausserdem hast du ja Auto-Completion, du bist also nicht auf dich alleine gestellt.


----------



## diel2001 (5. Sep 2008)

So 

Konstruktor vordefiniertes Template

${body_statement}

Setter  vordefiniertes Template

${field} = ${param};

Jetzt hellsehen können wie man das verbindet

${field} = ${param};

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2008)

Nicht die Templates.
Java -> Editor -> Templates
Dort kannst du auf die Parameter Liste zugreifen usw.


----------



## diel2001 (8. Sep 2008)

Ich habe jetzt die ganzen Tage nach einer Lösung im Internet gesucht, bis jetzt habe ich noch nix gefunden.
Wenn jemand einen Tipp hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------

